# Frozen Windows etc. problems



## ChrisH

My TT MK3 is suffering in the recent frosts from frozen windows.
As the windows won't drop upon opening the driver's door won't shut so i had to leave it ajar and drive as it is. Got the climate working and engine warm in the hope it would unfreeze the windows as both would not work. Next I got a Hold Assist not working light and a yellow triangle appeared, probably due to below -1C temp. conditions. 
When i got to my destination the door still seemed reluctant to shut but did after a couple of tries and the window then went up ok and all works fine now.
Anyone else got this problem and how to get around it apart from warming it up before driving of course?


----------



## Critter10

This is an enduring TT problem. It happened with the Mk2, but it seems worse on the Mk3. I had exactly the same issues as you this morning, including the hold assist warning (and I don't have hold assist!) and the warning triangle. I think these are because I couldn't shut the door properly.

I have no answers, but hopefully someone will have?


----------



## leopard

They already have,about 18 posts down 

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1156449


----------



## ChrisH

leopard said:


> They already have,about 18 posts down
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1156449


Thanks, I thought the subject was familiar.


----------



## AdamA9

I had the same in the Mk2 and Mk3. Fortunately I have gates and a drive so can leave the car to heat up 15 minutes before a journey. But on the way home after a long day I have the same issue again.

:evil:


----------



## ChrisH

AdamA9 said:


> I had the same in the Mk2 and Mk3. Fortunately I have gates and a drive so can leave the car to heat up 15 minutes before a journey. But on the way home after a long day I have the same issue again.
> 
> :evil:


Adam, its all about the awful climate we live down here!!


----------



## PETTS

I have a Mk3 TTS with the same window freezing problem. However, I have discovered that in my case it doesn't appear to be the window freezing to the seals.

Knowing the temperature was going to drop my car was parked partly under a car port. I also placed a sheet on the roof covering the front and side windows. In the morning when I removed the sheet there was no frost on the front or side windows but both windows still stuck and failed to drop when I opened the door. In addition, I also noticed that after washing the car 3 days before and no rain in between, the windows were still very wet when they are moved up and down (multiple times). I believe something is holding onto water inside the door and its this that is freezing rather than the windows to the seals.

I have a call logged with Audi UK. My dealer has got back to me and said that Audi have advised there is a rub strip inside the door that is too tight against the glass and its holding onto the water and freezing inside the door (not sure if this is correct). They have advised my dealer to take a knife to the rub strip. As an Engineer, I'm not overly happy with this without knowing exactly what the design inside the door is and understanding the proposed modification!

I Will speak directly with Audi UK and ask them to send me their finding and proposed modification. Has anyone else had this fix applied?


----------



## Arbalest

This is a new slant on this problem that I have not come across before. Presumably you have read similar postings on this subject under the 'Frozen Windows' thread. However until now the accepted thinking was that the window was freezing to the rubber seals (either at the top or bottom edge of the window).
Has your Audi dealer come up with this 'diagnosis' after examining your car or are they saying that this 'too tight rubber strip' is a known problem.
Please keep us updated with any developments. Like you I would be a bit wary of their proposed solution.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, There is usually & I assume the same on the TT a sort of felt rubbing strip below the rubber seal & if the rubber seal allows too much water into the door then this felt strip holds the water & freezes against the glass. Perhaps the rubber seals on the MK3 are not doing the job of stopping excess water getting past. One good reason not to spray the windows with the hose pipe jet washer when washing.
Hoggy.


----------



## exceldefender

drivers window wouldn't play ball this morning even after totally defrosting.
ended up having to pull the fuse which must have reset something as it dropped down as soon as the fuse was reinserted.
bit disappointing really..


----------



## KevC

I've found better results now by doing normal defrosting round the edge and then giving the glass a little push all the way round. You can hear small ice cracking noises (which I'm guessing is just breaking any stickiness below the seal line) and then it opens first time.


----------



## Mcgrimes

ChrisH said:


> My TT MK3 is suffering in the recent frosts from frozen windows.
> As the windows won't drop upon opening the driver's door won't shut so i had to leave it ajar and drive as it is. Got the climate working and engine warm in the hope it would unfreeze the windows as both would not work. Next I got a Hold Assist not working light and a yellow triangle appeared, probably due to below -1C temp. conditions.
> When i got to my destination the door still seemed reluctant to shut but did after a couple of tries and the window then went up ok and all works fine now.
> Anyone else got this problem and how to get around it apart from warming it up before driving of course?


Had the same issue. About halfway through my journey, I shut the ignition and all electronics off, restarted, and this seemed to fix issue of the window/ door latch.

Someone mentioned that the door latch catches in order to prevent the door closing on the window that hasn't dropped.

I know someone that gets in through his boot.. so there's always that!


----------



## VTTS

I've been having the same problem with my TTS. This morning I drove part of the way to work with the door not shut properly because the frozen window meant the door wouldn't close. It's annoying really considering the price paid for the car. It's the nut apart from that though, oh and the squealy brake at night - what's that all about!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburra

VTTS said:


> I've been having the same problem with my TTS. This morning I drove part of the way to work with the door not shut properly because the frozen window meant the door wouldn't close. It's annoying really considering the price paid for the car. It's the nut apart from that though, oh and the squealy brake at night - what's that all about!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had this happen once, concerning when you don't know what to do. I drove for four miles until it defrosted. It's not good when this happens to so many and there is no fix coming from Audi.


----------



## PETTS

I have read lots of posts and reports on this issue and was convinced myself that this problem was the window freezing to the seals. It was by pure fluke that I discovered that this may not be the true root cause when I covered the car and the side windows which had no frost but I still had the same problem. Suspecting the problem was inside the door I then noticed that the window was coming up very wet even 3 days after the car was washed and during dry weather. My dealer previously told me there is no Audi fix for this so I reported it to Audi UK a couple of weeks ago.

I Spoke to my dealer today who said there is now an Audi TPI for this issue. According to the dealer, there is a second rub strip inside the door below the one you can see. Apparently the second rub strip has a lip which holds onto any water that seeps past the main seal and its this that is freezing and causing the problem. There is an Audi fix where the lip is removed from the internal rub strip to allow the water to drain properly. My dealer said they did their first mod to the strip on a TT this morning. Mine is booked in tomorrow for the fix.
Will report back if this fixes the problem. Its the my only niggle for what is otherwise an awesome car.


----------



## brittan

That's interesting and useful. I haven't had the frozen window but I have noticed that the window comes up wet even the day after cleaning the car; so it's fairly obvious that something inside the door is holding moisture against the window.

TPI ? The usual term from Audi is TSB - Technical Service Bulletin.


----------



## Leegaryhall

I hope I am not the only one with this......
Does anyone else have the issue where on a cold frosty morning the back window sounds like it's about to cave In and shatter when driving? As soon as I pull away it crackles and rattles and sounds like ice is trapped somewhere...it is so loud and bloody annoying..any ideas.


----------



## Omychron

Leegaryhall said:


> I hope I am not the only one with this......
> Does anyone else have the issue where on a cold frosty morning the back window sounds like it's about to cave In and shatter when driving? As soon as I pull away it crackles and rattles and sounds like ice is trapped somewhere...it is so loud and bloody annoying..any ideas.


I have this too.
Something near the back window rattling, only have this when it's cold.
Can't find any obvious ice or something trapped, after a few minutes (car warmed up) the noise stops.


----------



## 4433allanr

I did wonder if the odd channel nearest to the window that collects dust and crap the rest of the year, might be retaining water this time of year that then freezes inside the top of the door.


----------



## jryoung

My rear hatch lid was frozen shut this morning - poured warm (not hot) water around the seal (as well as over the drivers door window) to release it


----------



## Arbalest

brittan said:


> That's interesting and useful. I haven't had the frozen window but I have noticed that the window comes up wet even the day after cleaning the car; so it's fairly obvious that something inside the door is holding moisture against the window.
> 
> TPI ? The usual term from Audi is TSB - Technical Service Bulletin.


Likewise; cleaned car today, left it for about an hour, everything bone dry, then wound down and up both windows and they were covered in water on the outside. Dried them and repeated the process - same result; continued to repeat and it took at least 10 goes before the windows came up nearly though not totally dry.
Definitely seems to tally with the earlier posting from PETTS on this subject and could well account for the frozen window drop problem.
Will be interesting to see how PETTS gets on once his dealer has carried out the proposed fix.


----------



## ianle

Warm water does work well for windows, screen and rear hatch. It was - 3 this morning and it worked a treat without having to warm up the car or force my way in.

I'm not concerned with this added water getting to the inside of the door when I'm just pouring on the windows - that seems to happen when it rains anyway...so I doubt the problem is made worse.


----------



## PETTS

Sorry about terminology TPI=TSB  
Fix done today and car delivered back. No obvious sign the fix has been applied. The car was washed by the dealer before it was returned and I checked if the windows still come up wet and they did. On my way home from work I cycled both windows quite a few times before they started to dry off but not completely. Its around freezing tonight so will leave the car out and exposed to see if the problem is really fixed...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, as you have "cycled" the windows & removed some of the water, it may be O.K.in the morning but be surprised if it lasts during normal use, unless you cycle the windows regularly when it's wet, after washing etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## PETTS

Will check how wet they are now. If they have dried I may pour some water over the window to give it a good test. Good call.


----------



## Arbalest

A question for Hoggy (and anyone else with knowledge on such matters); is this water ingress into the window space within the door a problem that is unique to the TT or does it happen with other cars? Also has it been a feature of the mk1 & mk2 versions of the TT? It clearly has a knock-on effect in cold weather with the window drop problem and I also wonder whether this level of dampness inside the door can cause corrosion problems, or malfunctions with the window regulator which I know have been a problem with earlier versions of the TT.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Has always been a problem with frameless windows, but Mk3 does appear to be getting more posts.
As long as door drains are not blocked, corrosion shouldn't be a problem.
Perhaps the rubber seals on the MK3 are just not good enough to prevent normal rain etc entering the door, as the usual prob is caused by the external rubber seals around the glass which is normally cured by the application of Gummi Pflege or similar.
As we all know water freezes at zero degrees C. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TerryCTR

PETTS said:


> Will check how wet they are now. If they have dried I may pour some water over the window to give it a good test. Good call.


For the ultimate test only pour on one side and let's see which (if any) freeze 8)

I had the windows freeze on my M235 once and without thinking I pulled the door open and it didn't make the nicest noise in the world as the glass forced its way down. I will need to watch the TT more closely


----------



## ZephyR2

With frameless windows on my previous coupes I always understood that it was the seals around the top and sides of the door that were prone to freezing. However after having a frozen window on my roadster, which doesn't have such seals, it was clear that the problem was where the window drops down into the door. 
Which begs the question why this isn't a problem on other cars with framed windows as they must still have the same kind of seals between the window and the door.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ZephyR2 , Are you saying your 1.8 roadster doesn't have the seals around window ? 
With framed windows there is no need for the glass to drop before opening door & normally wouldn't open the window on a freezing morning.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yes Hoggy it looks like the window seals right up to the canvas roof. In my case the door opened and the window jigged up and down a few mms and then stuck in the up position so the door wouldn't close. So even with the door open the window was frozen solid and wouldn't move up or down. 
The Audi Assistance guy that came out told me it was the seal between the glass and the door that was where it was freezing and he advised pouring some warm water over the seal if it happened again.
He also said that this was much more of a problem on the Mk3s than the previous TTs.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ZephyR2, I see, the window was not stuck in the seals but still failed to drop correctly, so probably the lower seal on the MK3 appears to let too much water past & the rubbing strip below the glass collect the water freezes to the glass.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tuco

I poured some vodka and that solved the problem since alcohol can't freeze...I'm having some troubles with the cops since they can smell it but I got used to it :lol:


----------



## brittan

I'm not sure why, but the rubber "seal" at the top of the door comes nowhere near the glass and so performs no sealing function whatsoever. For some reason Audi have made an arrangement that allows lots of water to enter the door. :?

On other, older, cars the seal did actually touch the glass and seal.


----------



## jryoung

FYI I've not had an issue with water ingress into the door, or the windows coming up wet, and my car is parked outside


----------



## 4433allanr

Most cars I've had have done it. Drop the windows A couple of times after washing and they come up wet. The problem seems to be the window drop on frameless, it's not been an issue for me on the TT or the Mini which is frameless too.


----------



## PETTS

Audi's fix did not work. Had exactly the same problem this morning. I was suspicious when the windows were still coming up very wet hours after they had washed the car before returning it.

Windows were still very wet today when cycling them up and down so water is still being held somewhere. Its below freezing again tonight. Will see if its the same in the morning. Looks like it's back to the Audi drawing board again! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 4433allanr

Shame it didn't work.


----------



## ZephyR2

I suppose you could pour a warm solution of concentrated salt water over the seals. Not only will this thaw them out quickly but any residual water left inside the seals will be resistant to freezing the next night due to its high salt content.
On the other hand the salt water sloshing around inside your door could well lead to premature corrosion. :?


----------



## Alan Sl

PETTS said:


> Audi's fix did not work. Had exactly the same problem this morning. I was suspicious when the windows were still coming up very wet hours after they had washed the car before returning it.
> 
> Windows were still very wet today when cycling them up and down so water is still being held somewhere. Its below freezing again tonight. Will see if its the same in the morning. Looks like it's back to the Audi drawing board again! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear that the Audi fix didn't work. Will you be taking up the problem again with Audi? Unfortunately I have the same problem most mornings when it's cold. I have no choice but to leave my TTR in the shade as where I live is surrounded by trees and the sun never gets to warm up the car. We have had two MK2 roadsters and never ever had this problem before. Really fed up as we cannot use the car.


----------



## daddow

VTTS said:


> I've been having the same problem with my TTS. This morning I drove part of the way to work with the door not shut properly because the frozen window meant the door wouldn't close. It's annoying really considering the price paid for the car. It's the nut apart from that though, oh and the squealy brake at night - what's that all about!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried that this week with my TTS Mk3 but every junction the engine stalled needing a restart, I was driving like a novice, my problem was the frozen central locking, 3 Audi tts MK2 and 2 Audi MK3 TTs plus 1 TTS and this is my first experience of the problem. Must add I never tried the windows but the central locking kept clicking trying to operate with no success.


----------



## forthay

daddow said:


> VTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having the same problem with my TTS. This morning I drove part of the way to work with the door not shut properly because the frozen window meant the door wouldn't close. It's annoying really considering the price paid for the car. It's the nut apart from that though, oh and the squealy brake at night - what's that all about!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that this week with my TTS Mk3 but every junction the engine stalled needing a restart, I was driving like a novice, my problem was the frozen central locking, 3 Audi tts MK2 and 2 Audi MK3 TTs plus 1 TTS and this is my first experience of the problem. Must add I never tried the windows but the central locking kept clicking trying to operate with no success.
Click to expand...

Try a little bit of de-icer along the lower seal, leave for a couple mins and then carefully run a card (I use my nectar as it's flat to break the ice between the window and the seal). Works every time for me including this morning with a hard frost.

The method came from another thread. Hopefully Audi will come up with a proper solution but so far it's the only one that consistently works for me.


----------



## blaird03

or Audi give us a free credit card..


----------



## ZephyR2

blaird03 said:


> or Audi give us a free credit card..


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daddow

forthay said:


> daddow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having the same problem with my TTS. This morning I drove part of the way to work with the door not shut properly because the frozen window meant the door wouldn't close. It's annoying really considering the price paid for the car. It's the nut apart from that though, oh and the squealy brake at night - what's that all about!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that this week with my TTS Mk3 but every junction the engine stalled needing a restart, I was driving like a novice, my problem was the frozen central locking, 3 Audi tts MK2 and 2 Audi MK3 TTs plus 1 TTS and this is my first experience of the problem. Must add I never tried the windows but the central locking kept clicking trying to operate with no success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try a little bit of de-icer along the lower seal, leave for a couple mins and then carefully run a card (I use my nectar as it's flat to break the ice between the window and the seal). Works every time for me including this morning with a hard frost.
> 
> The method came from another thread. Hopefully Audi will come up with a proper solution but so far it's the only one that consistently works for me.
Click to expand...

Much worse these last two days, the central locking is freezing unable to close door after opening drive with door half closed and the auto brake comes on at each stop also engine stall, hopefully only a few days cold down here but how do drivers in Germany etc cope surely they don't have a similar problem, If I was still a working man leaving home 6.30. am daily the TTS would have to be sold.


----------



## KevC

I'm still having 100% success with warm water and giving the glass a gentle push all the way round to separate it from the seal. Opens first time.


----------



## 90TJM

I am using a watering can of warm water over the car as it also clears the frost.My journey in a morning is a fast 20 mins
on the M/Way so not had any re-freezing problems as the car is warm and tends to dry off.


----------



## Alan Sl

I have read with a great deal of interest the ongoing problems of frozen windows, particularly all the tried methods of overcoming this problem. My point is that we should not have to try all these methods. It is not unreasonable to expect in 2017 to be able to open the doors in all weathers. As previously said by many members this generally wasn't a problem with MK2's.

I am currently in Austria for the next 4 weeks. Since I have arrived the average morning temperature has been minus 9c, thank goodness the TTR is in the UK. If it had been here it would have been totally useless!

There is a forum member living in Salzburg it would be interesting to hear if he was having the same problem.


----------



## jryoung

Yeah, the TT does seem more prone to being frozen up. However the difference between the UK and many other colder places is that our days and nights oscillate above and below zero degrees C, and the high humidity (around 100% over the last week in the south) results in the icing. If it stayed below zero all the time, the air would be very dry.


----------



## Alan Sl

jryoung said:


> Yeah, the TT does seem more prone to being frozen up. However the difference between the UK and many other colder places is that our days and nights oscillate above and below zero degrees C, and the high humidity (around 100% over the last week in the south) results in the icing. If it stayed below zero all the time, the air would be very dry.


Good point, I have noticed that the windscreens in Austria have generally had no ice on them in the morning exactly for the reason you have mentioned.


----------



## Arbalest

Despite multiple applications of Gummi Pflage to the rubber seals I have experienced the frozen window drop problem on numerous occasions; so I think I can safely say that Gummi is not the answer. 
The mk3 is a cracking car but it seems a nonsense that users have to rely on all sorts of 'Mickey Mouse' fixes (warm water, credit cards, applying pressure around the window edges etc) at the first sign of frosty weather. Makes a mockery of the 
Vorsprung Durch Technik Audi slogan. Have Audi's army of technical boffins overlooked the fact that it gets cold in Northern Europe in the winter. :?


----------



## moro anis

Style over substance.


----------



## steve_collier21

I pour cold water over my wife and use her hot credit card.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

For the first time in 20 months of ownership I had the opportunity early yesterday morning to test the car in -2c with a half decent frost and had no problems with the window at all.


----------



## Edinburra

35mphspeedlimit said:


> For the first time in 20 months of ownership I had the opportunity early yesterday morning to test the car in -2c with a half decent frost and had no problems with the window at all.


So it's alright then?


----------



## SiHancox

35mphspeedlimit said:


> For the first time in 20 months of ownership I had the opportunity early yesterday morning to test the car in -2c with a half decent frost and had no problems with the window at all.


My experience has been the opposite, thought I would give the car a spin since it looked dry (although cold) this morning - made mistake of opening door without checking first that the window had dropped, and it hadn't - took 20min to free up!

It wasn't the seal around the window that was causing the issue (since door was open), it was the area inside the door - just had to leave car running with heater on max and eventually it freed up and the window dropped so could close door properly again (tried hot water along bottom seal but no good).

Noticed when door first opened I heard the window mechanism try several times to drop the window, even while the door was open - then it stopped. While in car letting it warm up had door "closed" on first latch and noticed window button didn't make the usual sound (no soft clicking sound when pressed or pulled) - the passenger one did give those sounds although the window wouldn't move because it was also frozen.

Because of the lack of sound from the drivers window began to think either a fuse had gone or the motor had burnt out - but as said above it suddenly freed itself and then started to would work again. Does the window mech shut down for a period of time to prevent over heating or to save itself from damage, had me worried.

Still, all working again now - will pay more attention when pulling handle to check window has dropped before trying to open the door, if it doesn't will probably go back to bed!


----------



## ZephyR2

That's exactly what mine did although the passenger window did open and close ok. I thought the fuse had gone too.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## SiHancox

It was the complete absence of any sound that got me worried - as I said above not even the faint click you normally get when trying to close an already closed window!

Would be interested to know if in fact it does "close down" for a set period and what that time is, or does some other process reset things, like turning ignition off and back on - sure it's not in the manual but will look again just in case I missed it first time round.

Also, when the window started to function again noticed when fully open (i.e. down) it ended up slightly lower than normal - sorted by closing and keeping the button pulled up for a few seconds, think that is in the manual as a way to reset the window.

Still, gave the rest of the family a laugh as they all got in there sub £1k motors and buggered off with not trouble at all


----------



## Jonny_C

Pulling the fuses (25 & 39 from memory) enough to break the connection resets instantly.


----------



## Matthaus

I have been suffering with the same issue, hot water managed to sort mine out.

Really don't expect to be having to do this process on a car of this price and when Audi are fully aware of previous issues and are having to modify the inside of the door at dealers to try and resolve the issue.. :?


----------



## PETTS

Audi have a TSB to fix the Mk3 TT window freezing issue and it seems to work!

The problem appears to be a rub strip inside the door that was holding onto water (visible by the window coming up wet days after the car was washed). The Audi TSB requires the dealer to modify the internal rub strip by removing a lip that catches and holds water against the window inside the door.

I had the fix done to my door just over a week ago. It was the second one my dealer had done. Audi washed my car before returning it and I noticed that the window was still coming up very wet. Having cycled it quite a few times to dry it out I realised that with the window dry it wouldn't be a good test overnight when the temperature dropped. I soaked the window with water, probably just as the car was freezing. This proved to be too extreme a test [smiley=oops.gif] and I had the same problem the next morning. However, the following days even when the temperature dropped to minus 6 and with the windows heavily frosted I no longer get the window freezing issue. Most mornings since have been well below freezing with the windows frosted but I've still not had the problem return.

I wouldn't go as far as saying its a 100% fix as evidenced by my extreme test. However, I have not had the problem reoccur since the fix. Previously the windows were freezing stuck every time the car frosted up.

If anyone is having the window freezing issue I would suggest speaking to your Audi dealer and getting the TSB fix done. Seems to have worked for me! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2

Thanks. I'll ask about this when my car goes in for service next although that will probably be summer time.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Alan Sl

PETTS said:


> Audi have a TSB to fix the Mk3 TT window freezing issue and it seems to work!
> 
> The problem appears to be a rub strip inside the door that was holding onto water (visible by the window coming up wet days after the car was washed). The Audi TSB requires the dealer to modify the internal rub strip by removing a lip that catches and holds water against the window inside the door.
> 
> I had the fix done to my door just over a week ago. It was the second one my dealer had done. Audi washed my car before returning it and I noticed that the window was still coming up very wet. Having cycled it quite a few times to dry it out I realised that with the window dry it wouldn't be a good test overnight when the temperature dropped. I soaked the window with water, probably just as the car was freezing. This proved to be too extreme a test [smiley=oops.gif] and I had the same problem the next morning. However, the following days even when the temperature dropped to minus 6 and with the windows heavily frosted I no longer get the window freezing issue. Most mornings since have been well below freezing with the windows frosted but I've still not had the problem return.
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as saying its a 100% fix as evidenced by my extreme test. However, I have not had the problem reoccur since the fix. Previously the windows were freezing stuck every time the car frosted up.
> 
> If anyone is having the window freezing issue I would suggest speaking to your Audi dealer and getting the TSB fix done. Seems to have worked for me! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Great news, can you please keep us posted if the problem returns, sadly looks like I will have to get my motor booked in when I return from Austria as the TTR is unusable in sub zero weather.


----------



## PETTS

Will post updates - glad I can now get in my car when its cold


----------



## Arbalest

PETTS, This sounds like very good news for those of us suffering the frozen window problem. Just a few quick questions:

1. Did you have both windows done, or just the driver's? If the latter then you have the ideal scenario to test whether the fix has worked.

2. Was there no trace of any 'disturbance' to the door trim after the fix? No scuffs or rattles.

3. Does the TSB have any reference number or coding?

Could you, and any other forum member who has had the fix, keep us posted of their experiences post-fix.
Thanks.


----------



## PETTS

Arbalest said:


> PETTS, This sounds like very good news for those of us suffering the frozen window problem. Just a few quick questions:
> 
> 1. Did you have both windows done, or just the driver's? If the latter then you have the ideal scenario to test whether the fix has worked.
> 
> 2. Was there no trace of any 'disturbance' to the door trim after the fix? No scuffs or rattles.
> 
> 3. Does the TSB have any reference number or coding?
> 
> Could you, and any other forum member who has had the fix, keep us posted of their experiences post-fix.
> Thanks.


Reply below:
1. I had both windows done at the same time. My windows were frozen stuck every time the temperature was below zero and that's now no longer the case. As I said above, if you get the windows very wet (like washing your car without cycling and drying the windows a couple of times) you may still have the problem if its cold enough. 
2. There was no trace of disturbance. The affected rub strip is inside the door so you cannot see any difference from the outside - I was also worried about rattles and potential change in wind noise etc but have not experienced any problems.
3. My dealer is always cagey about releasing any details about TSBs so I don't have the number. If you speak to your dealer and they don't know, report the problem to Audi UK who will liaise with your dealer about the fix.

I guess this will be a common modification the dealers end up doing. My dealer had already done one before mine. It sounds relatively simple.
Hope that helps


----------



## Arbalest

Hope that helps[/quote]

Cheers 

Also apologies to Leopard, who has had a dig at this thread, but some of us are not fortunate enough to enjoy the copious quantities of hot air that he/she possesses and therefore frozen windows present us with more of a problem.


----------



## ZephyR2

Arbalest said:


> Hope that helps


Cheers 

Also apologies to Leopard, who has had a dig at this thread, but some of us are not fortunate enough to enjoy the copious quantities of hot air that he/she possesses and therefore frozen windows present us with more of a problem. [/quote]
Don't worry about that. Leopard doesn't even have a TT to get frozen windows on. Which begs the question why is he hanging around here anyway.


----------



## leopard

ZephyR2 said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Also apologies to Leopard, who has had a dig at this thread, but some of us are not fortunate enough to enjoy the copious quantities of hot air that he/she possesses and therefore frozen windows present us with more of a problem.
Click to expand...




ZephyR2 said:


> Don't worry about that. Leopard doesn't even have a TT to get frozen windows on. Which begs the question why is he hanging around here anyway.


Bitchy :lol:

Exactly the same reason that you hung around here before you got your mk3.If I remember you were quite offended when Toshiba asked you the very same question.
As for me I sold my TTS and was going to buy the RS until It all went pear shaped with supply etc.

So let's just say for now I'm on the sidelines waiting for things to settle down.Anything is possible.

Feel better now


----------



## ZephyR2

Hee hee the Leopard has got his claws out. :twisted: 
Not sure I recall the event you mention but I did end up buying a Mk3 so my conscience is clear. 

And relax !


----------



## mashtt_91

My mk3 had been suffering from the frozen window problem both sides whenever the temperature dropped below zero. I contacted Poole Audi who said the issue was known and they'd had a few mk3 TT's in for the same issue and successfully sorted. They modified the seals on my car and I've not had any trouble since. I had tried my local Audi dealer who hadn't heard of the issue, which I failed to believe, before contacting Poole. Can't fault the customer service from Poole. Unfortunately I don't have any reference codes for "the fix" but there is definitely one available and all warranty covered!


----------



## KevC

mashtt_91 said:


> I had tried my local Audi dealer who hadn't heard of the issue, which I failed to believe,


I guess it depends a bit on whether people think it's an issue.

Having had frameless doors on my previous car for 8 years I don't find it to be a problem. I know it happens, I know how to get round it, so I just do my de-icing routine and I can get in with no problem. If you're coming from framed doors you probably haven't seen it before and consider it to be a 'fault' so it gets reported to the dealer.


----------



## Alan Sl

KevC said:


> mashtt_91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had tried my local Audi dealer who hadn't heard of the issue, which I failed to believe,
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends a bit on whether people think it's an issue.
> 
> Having had frameless doors on my previous car for 8 years I don't find it to be a problem. I know it happens, I know how to get round it, so I just do my de-icing routine and I can get in with no problem. If you're coming from framed doors you probably haven't seen it before and consider it to be a 'fault' so it gets reported to the dealer.
Click to expand...

I have had 2 mk2 TTR's for 8 years and never had any problems unlike my mk3 TTR. When I cannot get in to my car every time it's below zero I do consider it to be a problem especially when there is no frost on the windows and it's the seal inside the door freezing up then it is definitely a design fault. hopefully the Audi TSB will solve the problem.


----------



## ZephyR2

I've had cars with frameless windows for 8 years too and treating the door seals with gummi pflege always kept them working in winter. Not so with the Mk3 I'm afraid. There's a problem here that needs sorting.


----------



## Principle Skinner

Hi All,

I m new to this forum and this morning I had exactly the same issue as many of us experienced during this winter: my window glass got frozen to the rubber seal. I opened the door at 7:00 and started the vehicle, BUT! the glass attempted to lower (as it usually does on a frameless door) and as it was frozen remained where it was. 

As a result, I could not close the door! Left the ting to warm up, poured warm water over it - all doors and glass were defrost, but the door just will not re-set to a lower position! :x Spoke to Audi - they advised to contact road assistance.

Finally a nice bloke gave me a call to explain that once electronics fail to lower the window - the system shuts itself to avoid further damage. He explained a simple way to re-set the windows:

1. Open the gloves compartment and remove the fuze box panel

2. Remove 30 Amp fuze on the third row (see picture) and after a moment put it back in

3. Remove another 30 Amp fuze on the 4th row (see marked as 2 on the picture) and similarly put it back in.

This should re-set the windows - all should work normally from there on.

Happy motoring!


----------



## Burfy_66

Hi,
I have had the same problem this morning, As I Have never owned an Audi before, just wondered if this typically whats going to happen each time the temp is below freezing. Exactly what you described is what happened to my mk 3 TT. Is there anything Audi can do, or is this normal. Again, once the car was warm, everything worked as normal.........

Darryl


----------



## Arbalest

Darryl, If you've read through the whole of this thread you will have seen that there are a number of 'fixes' suggested by various owners, most of a temporary nature. However more recently one forum member (PETTS) gave details of a permanent fix that can be performed by Audi dealers.
It would be interesting to hear from PETTS (plus any others who have had the fix carried out) what their experiences are now; though I appreciate that we have had a spell of milder weather lately.


----------



## Reasty

I wonder if this has now been fixed for the 2017 models now coming out of the factory.


----------



## Arbalest

Reasty said:


> I wonder if this has now been fixed for the 2017 models now coming out of the factory.


As you're awaiting delivery you might get lucky and find it's been fixed at manufacture. If not it might be worth mentioning to your dealer to see whether they can carry out the fix as part of their pre-delivery preparation?
Are you planning on keeping this one like some of your earlier cars; and do you have a very large garage?


----------



## Reasty

Arbalest said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this has now been fixed for the 2017 models now coming out of the factory.
> 
> 
> 
> As you're awaiting delivery you might get lucky and find it's been fixed at manufacture. If not it might be worth mentioning to your dealer to see whether they can carry out the fix as part of their pre-delivery preparation?
> Are you planning on keeping this one like some of your earlier cars; and do you have a very large garage?
Click to expand...

Yeh I may well mention it as my car was actually built mid January and is at the dealer now being prepped,I won't be keeping this one indefinitely but then i said that about the mk1 :lol: my golf is kept in a barn which my uncle owns and that's where my mk1 will go now aswell so the mk3 will be in the garage at home if it fits in there,it's wider than the mk1 I believe.


----------



## forthay

Just had the work carried out on my car Monday to cut the seals, cold weather on the way to Scotland. Fingers crossed


----------



## Arbalest

forthay said:


> Just had the work carried out on my car Monday to cut the seals, cold weather on the way to Scotland. Fingers crossed


Once you've experienced some frosty weather could you please post an update on this thread to let us know whether the fix has worked.
In the meantime did your dealer know about this fix or did you have to explain what was required; and was there any visible evidence afterwards of the door having been dismantled?


----------



## forthay

Arbalest said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had the work carried out on my car Monday to cut the seals, cold weather on the way to Scotland. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've experienced some frosty weather could you please post an update on this thread to let us know whether the fix has worked.
> In the meantime did your dealer know about this fix or did you have to explain what was required; and was there any visible evidence afterwards of the door having been dismantled?
Click to expand...

I asked for the work to be done (we get a fair share of cold mornings and at some point the card trick I was using to free the ice from the lower rubber seal was going to slip into the window frame) but the dealer knew about the TSB. No evidence of the work after it was done.


----------



## Edinburra

Seems to me that this forum should use it's power to force Audi into calling a general recall and stop attending to each occurrence as an individual experience. IMHO


----------



## mickscull123

Got mine booked in for Thursday 16th. Dealer still claims no knowledge of a fix, but after I called Audi UK customer service, Audi UK finally admitted there was a TPI. They said they would ring the dealer to associate the TPI with my car booking in. They would not tell me the TPI number nor what the fix involved. I will try to get the info from my dealer if possible and share here. Fingers crossed that whatever they do, it works.


----------



## Arbalest

Thanks for this info mickscull123. Mine goes in for its first service next month (basically an oil change) and I want to get my dealer to carry out the window fix at the same time. So any further info that you can post on this thread would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pat27

Mines booked in for 2 weeks time, the dealer (Hull Audi) was fully aware of the issue and had already carried out the fix on a couple of cars.


----------



## Shug750S

Strange that this didn't show up when Audi did their pre-release cold weather testing?

Or maybe it did and they decided to keep making the cars and get a fix out when people started complaining?


----------



## Jonny_C

Not justifying or defending it, but suspect in very cold (& therefore dry), constantly sub-zero environment, once it's cleared, there's not enough water collecting / re-freezing to show up regularly. ?

Will be getting mine done at next trip to dealer, whenever that ends up being.


----------



## bonkeydave

Had same problem on my TT mk3 and now roadster. Pain in the rear being honest. Someone recommend Halfords silicone lubricant around seal which I have done just not used car in cold much so can't comment if it's solved problem. Car is in Audi for 2 days to get all window seals replaced as car makes awful noise when I open windows. Been like this since I bought it last year, just not got round to getting it looked at

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PETTS

Almost a month on from having the fix done to the window seals. Many days below freezing and no sign of the window freezing. Really does appear to fix the issue.


----------



## Alan Sl

PETTS said:


> Almost a month on from having the fix done to the window seals. Many days below freezing and no sign of the window freezing. Really does appear to fix the issue.


Thanks for the update. I have just returned home after being oversees for 1 month, so will see how mine gets on again before booking my motor in.


----------



## leopard

PETTS said:


> Almost a month on from having the fix done to the window seals. Many days below freezing and no sign of the window freezing. Really does appear to fix the issue.


Nice one,end of thread


----------



## bonkeydave

Does anyone have the phone number for this fix, my car is in Liverpool Audi next week to get window seals fixed. Going to see if I can get this fix done at the same time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tedTT

mickscull123 said:


> Got mine booked in for Thursday 16th. Dealer still claims no knowledge of a fix, but after I called Audi UK customer service, Audi UK finally admitted there was a TPI. They said they would ring the dealer to associate the TPI with my car booking in. They would not tell me the TPI number nor what the fix involved. I will try to get the info from my dealer if possible and share here. Fingers crossed that whatever they do, it works.


That's really helpful cheers Mickscull, I have same problem which does seem to go once heated up, with the occasional switching on and off.


----------



## mickscull123

tedTT said:


> mickscull123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine booked in for Thursday 16th. Dealer still claims no knowledge of a fix, but after I called Audi UK customer service, Audi UK finally admitted there was a TPI. They said they would ring the dealer to associate the TPI with my car booking in. They would not tell me the TPI number nor what the fix involved. I will try to get the info from my dealer if possible and share here. Fingers crossed that whatever they do, it works.
> 
> 
> 
> That's really helpful cheers Mickscull, I have same problem which does seem to go once heated up, with the occasional switching on and off.
Click to expand...

Well car went in today, and I quote......""Carried out removal and refitted the door panels and the window guides and carried out modification on both window trim slot trim strips to assist with windows freezing in cold weather""
Not very informative. I was "not allowed" to see the "internal" paperwork, so the above description was typed up whilst I waited. They would not quote me any TPI number, merely saying they have carried out a product improvement.
So sorry, nothing I can pass on, only the fact that Audi do have a TPI for it...It IS a known fault, and they reckon they can cure it...... Time will tell. At least the car came back nice and clean..... Hope this helps someone!!


----------



## TerryCTR

Have to say I don't trust them to take the door panel off, I can see some scratches and broken clips etc going on my experience with Glasgow Audi


----------



## Arbalest

Thanks for the update mickskull123. Given the current milder weather it's quite possible that you'll not be able to tell whether this fix has worked until next autumn/winter. Of more immediate interest to me is whether there is any evidence of this work having been carried out; ie scuffs or marks on the door trim, any rattles that were not there before and do both windows open and close smoothly. I'm still wondering whether or not to have this fix carried out next month with my annual oil change.


----------



## mickscull123

Arbalest said:


> Thanks for the update mickskull123. Given the current milder weather it's quite possible that you'll not be able to tell whether this fix has worked until next autumn/winter. Of more immediate interest to me is whether there is any evidence of this work having been carried out; ie scuffs or marks on the door trim, any rattles that were not there before and do both windows open and close smoothly. I'm still wondering whether or not to have this fix carried out next month with my annual oil change.


I had a good look over both doors. No sign of any disturbance. Both windows work smooth and sound system working fine. No reason to doubt any issues will come forward. Happy with the work so far....as I said, only time will tell. Only bit I'm unhappy with is the secrecy surrounding TPI's etc. It's my car and I think I should be entitled to know all about it.


----------



## forthay

I had the work done but the weathers not been cold enough to see if it's fixed the issue. However, my windows still come up wet and slightly worrying now with lots of little water droplets covering the whole window top to bottom (best I can describe it). Does anyone who has had the fix done see the same?


----------



## PETTS

forthay said:


> I had the work done but the weathers not been cold enough to see if it's fixed the issue. However, my windows still come up wet and slightly worrying now with lots of little water droplets covering the whole window top to bottom (best I can describe it). Does anyone who has had the fix done see the same?


Yes the window does still come up wet after the fix has been applied.

I had one of the first fixes done a number of weeks ago and have had plenty of below freezing days to test it. I've had no problems with the window freezing since, even though the window/door still seems to stay wet after the car has been wet.

The freezing problem was inside the door where a lip on the inner rub strip was collecting and holding water tight against the glass. I think most car windows will come up wet when the car gets wet. The fix does seem to work to stop the window freezing though.


----------



## forthay

PETTS said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the work done but the weathers not been cold enough to see if it's fixed the issue. However, my windows still come up wet and slightly worrying now with lots of little water droplets covering the whole window top to bottom (best I can describe it). Does anyone who has had the fix done see the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the window does still come up wet after the fix has been applied.
> 
> I had one of the first fixes done a number of weeks ago and have had plenty of below freezing days to test it. I've had no problems with the window freezing since, even though the window/door still seems to stay wet after the car has been wet.
> 
> The freezing problem was inside the door where a lip on the inner rub strip was collecting and holding water tight against the glass. I think most car windows will come up wet when the car gets wet. The fix does seem to work to stop the window freezing though.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's good to know. Unfortunately my fears were confirmed this morning

First freezing day in Edinburgh and cannot get into the car. Had to do the old deicer and Nectar card trick to get in.

Car booked back into Audi


----------



## Arbalest

Oh dear this is not good news; it now seems that the 'fix' does not always solve the problem.
You say that the car is booked back in with Audi, but what are they going to do? They cannot replicate the freezing conditions and they have already carried out the fix. Will they strip down the doors a second time and cut more of the offending rub strips away?
Please keep this thread updated with developments, particularly as mine goes in for an annual oil change in mid March and I had planned on getting the fix done. Not so sure now if it may not work, don't fancy having the door trim dismantled and reassembled if it's not going to remedy the fault.


----------



## Shug750S

My guess is by early to mid march they will have a fix sorted.

Should last until late November... :lol:


----------



## Arbalest

Yup for us southern softies I think you could be right; but spare a thought for owners north of the border (and indeed those around Benson in Oxon - frostiest place in England) who may not fare so well.


----------



## forthay

Shug750S said:


> My guess is by early to mid march they will have a fix sorted.
> 
> Should last until late November... :lol:


Funny you say that. The first date they had in mind for booking my car in was April to which I said the car would have fixed itself by then. :roll:


----------



## forthay

Arbalest said:


> Oh dear this is not good news; it now seems that the 'fix' does not always solve the problem.
> You say that the car is booked back in with Audi, but what are they going to do? They cannot replicate the freezing conditions and they have already carried out the fix. Will they strip down the doors a second time and cut more of the offending rub strips away?
> Please keep this thread updated with developments, particularly as mine goes in for an annual oil change in mid March and I had planned on getting the fix done. Not so sure now if it may not work, don't fancy having the door trim dismantled and reassembled if it's not going to remedy the fault.


It's booked in for next Tuesday. No idea what the plan is but happy to share what happens. Stay tuned!


----------



## Pat27

Had the 'fix' done last week , car frozen over this morning and unable to get into the car - back to the drawing board!


----------



## Reasty

first heavy frost this morning on my 2017 tts roadster,i cleared the windows before even attempting to open the door,and had no problem with window droping or going back up once the door was shut,not sure if this means 2017 models already have the fix or if it was just lucky.


----------



## GingerG

New to the forum and after reading all the posts im a bit relieved to see its not just me this is happening to...
Bought the car on 2nd Feb and the windows froze 4 days later...audi assist attended 1 1/2 hours later and the windows were still frozen(car completly defrosted and I had used luke warm water on windows), he forced the glass back under the seal and reset the door as it had locked itself. Technician told me there was a 'fix' and provided me with paperwork, which Audi have since kept but i took a photo of it before I gave it to them so may help those of you looking for the code...""TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required""
As I had just bought the car Audi took it straight back that day and did the fix, it has not worked! Quality manager from my Audi dealer spoke to me yesterday saying it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night..not good enough considering i dont have a garage and i work shifts so how is this possible...she told me Audi UK say the car is 'fit for purpose' as once it has defrosted it is perfectly fine therefore will not do anything about it after the 'fix'...it is booked in tomorrow to have the 'fix' re-checked but they cant guarantee the issue will be resolved...very disappointed...


----------



## brittan

By developing a 'fix' for the frozen window issue, Audi have clearly accepted that there is a problem.

It is entirely reasonable that Audi should expect the car to be left outside in cold/frosty conditions and entirely unreasonable for anyone to try to put the onus on you to protect the car from those conditions.

If you cannot get into the car or cannot shut the door properly having 'forced' the door open, then the car definitely is not 'fit for purpose'.

Perhaps the next step is to contact Audi customer service, make a complaint and make sure that they raise it as a 'case'. 
Everyone affected by the problem and the ineffective 'fix' should do the same.


----------



## Rumney

GingerG said:


> New to the forum and after reading all the posts im a bit relieved to see its not just me this is happening to...
> Bought the car on 2nd Feb and the windows froze 4 days later...audi assist attended 1 1/2 hours later and the windows were still frozen(car completly defrosted and I had used luke warm water on windows), he forced the glass back under the seal and reset the door as it had locked itself. Technician told me there was a 'fix' and provided me with paperwork, which Audi have since kept but i took a photo of it before I gave it to them so may help those of you looking for the code...""TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required""
> As I had just bought the car Audi took it straight back that day and did the fix, it has not worked! Quality manager from my Audi dealer spoke to me yesterday saying it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night..not good enough considering i dont have a garage and i work shifts so how is this possible...she told me Audi UK say the car is 'fit for purpose' as once it has defrosted it is perfectly fine therefore will not do anything about it after the 'fix'...it is booked in tomorrow to have the 'fix' re-checked but they cant guarantee the issue will be resolved and told me if it happens again after tomorrow there is no point in contacting them...very disappointed...


GingerG - you say that you bought the car on 2nd February but was it new? If it was a new build then I guess that indicates Audi have not included a fix at the manufacture stage. If it was used then when was its built date as this would indicate that it wasn't included as a manufacture fix at that date.


----------



## ZephyR2

What a cop out ! Where in the manual does it say that you can only use the car at temperatures above 0 degrees C ?? If that is truly Audi's stance on this then there should be written warnings to owners about use in sub- zero temperatures.
GingerG - get that in writing and then sue the arse off them.


----------



## Edinburra

GingerG said:


> New to the forum and after reading all the posts im a bit relieved to see its not just me this is happening to...
> Bought the car on 2nd Feb and the windows froze 4 days later...audi assist attended 1 1/2 hours later and the windows were still frozen(car completly defrosted and I had used luke warm water on windows), he forced the glass back under the seal and reset the door as it had locked itself. Technician told me there was a 'fix' and provided me with paperwork, which Audi have since kept but i took a photo of it before I gave it to them so may help those of you looking for the code...""TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required""
> As I had just bought the car Audi took it straight back that day and did the fix, it has not worked! Quality manager from my Audi dealer spoke to me yesterday saying it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night..not good enough considering i dont have a garage and i work shifts so how is this possible...she told me Audi UK say the car is 'fit for purpose' as once it has defrosted it is perfectly fine therefore will not do anything about it after the 'fix'...it is booked in tomorrow to have the 'fix' re-checked but they cant guarantee the issue will be resolved and told me if it happens again after tomorrow there is no point in contacting them...very disappointed...


They said to you that "it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night. Did they say that to you when you bought the car? This cannot be true, surely that is an impossible statement to make or expect anybody to do. 
Just look around you to see how many cars are parked out overnight. Ridiculous. 
Tell them you are going to reject the car on the grounds that it is not fit for purpose.
E-mail HONEST JOHN and post there what has been said by your dealer, that'll get a response.


----------



## Edinburra

ZephyR2 said:


> What a cop out ! Where in the manual does it say that you can only use the car at temperatures above 0 degrees C ?? If that is truly Audi's stance on this then there should be written warnings to owners about use in sub- zero temperatures.
> GingerG - get that in writing and then sue the arse off them.


+1 :evil:


----------



## daddow

Edinburra said:


> GingerG said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the forum and after reading all the posts im a bit relieved to see its not just me this is happening to...
> Bought the car on 2nd Feb and the windows froze 4 days later...audi assist attended 1 1/2 hours later and the windows were still frozen(car completly defrosted and I had used luke warm water on windows), he forced the glass back under the seal and reset the door as it had locked itself. Technician told me there was a 'fix' and provided me with paperwork, which Audi have since kept but i took a photo of it before I gave it to them so may help those of you looking for the code...""TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required""
> As I had just bought the car Audi took it straight back that day and did the fix, it has not worked! Quality manager from my Audi dealer spoke to me yesterday saying it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night..not good enough considering i dont have a garage and i work shifts so how is this possible...she told me Audi UK say the car is 'fit for purpose' as once it has defrosted it is perfectly fine therefore will not do anything about it after the 'fix'...it is booked in tomorrow to have the 'fix' re-checked but they cant guarantee the issue will be resolved and told me if it happens again after tomorrow there is no point in contacting them...very disappointed...
> 
> 
> 
> They said to you that "it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night. Did they say that to you when you bought the car? This cannot be true, surely that is an impossible statement to make or expect anybody to do.
> Just look around you to see how many cars are parked out overnight. Ridiculous.
> Tell them you are going to reject the car on the grounds that it is not fit for purpose.
Click to expand...

I spoke to a guy from Germany only last week and apparently it is illegal in Germany to put anything other than your car in the garage.


----------



## Shug750S

brittan said:


> By developing a 'fix' for the frozen window issue, Audi have clearly accepted that there is a problem.
> 
> It is entirely reasonable that Audi should expect the car to be left outside in cold/frosty conditions and entirely unreasonable for anyone to try to put the onus on you to protect the car from those conditions.
> 
> If you cannot get into the car or cannot shut the door properly having 'forced' the door open, then the car definitely is not 'fit for purpose'.
> 
> Perhaps the next step is to contact Audi customer service, make a complaint and make sure that they raise it as a 'case'.
> Everyone affected by the problem and the ineffective 'fix' should do the same.


+1

What a load of dealer BS...

Pop back and ask him to hit the windscreen of his showroom R8 with a hammer as it doesn't say not to do this in the handbook. :lol:


----------



## GingerG

Rumney said:


> GingerG said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the forum and after reading all the posts im a bit relieved to see its not just me this is happening to...
> Bought the car on 2nd Feb and the windows froze 4 days later...audi assist attended 1 1/2 hours later and the windows were still frozen(car completly defrosted and I had used luke warm water on windows), he forced the glass back under the seal and reset the door as it had locked itself. Technician told me there was a 'fix' and provided me with paperwork, which Audi have since kept but i took a photo of it before I gave it to them so may help those of you looking for the code...""TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required""
> As I had just bought the car Audi took it straight back that day and did the fix, it has not worked! Quality manager from my Audi dealer spoke to me yesterday saying it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night..not good enough considering i dont have a garage and i work shifts so how is this possible...she told me Audi UK say the car is 'fit for purpose' as once it has defrosted it is perfectly fine therefore will not do anything about it after the 'fix'...it is booked in tomorrow to have the 'fix' re-checked but they cant guarantee the issue will be resolved and told me if it happens again after tomorrow there is no point in contacting them...very disappointed...
> 
> 
> 
> GingerG - you say that you bought the car on 2nd February but was it new? If it was a new build then I guess that indicates Audi have not included a fix at the manufacture stage. If it was used then when was its built date as this would indicate that it wasn't included as a manufacture fix at that date.
Click to expand...

My car is 2year old today.
As you can imagine i was not best pleased when i was told about the garage/cover scenario and was definately not told this when the car was sold to me. It goes back in tomorrow so i will keep you all posted...


----------



## forthay

GingerG said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerG said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the forum and after reading all the posts im a bit relieved to see its not just me this is happening to...
> Bought the car on 2nd Feb and the windows froze 4 days later...audi assist attended 1 1/2 hours later and the windows were still frozen(car completly defrosted and I had used luke warm water on windows), he forced the glass back under the seal and reset the door as it had locked itself. Technician told me there was a 'fix' and provided me with paperwork, which Audi have since kept but i took a photo of it before I gave it to them so may help those of you looking for the code...""TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required""
> As I had just bought the car Audi took it straight back that day and did the fix, it has not worked! Quality manager from my Audi dealer spoke to me yesterday saying it is my responsibilty to make sure the car is garaged or covered over night..not good enough considering i dont have a garage and i work shifts so how is this possible...she told me Audi UK say the car is 'fit for purpose' as once it has defrosted it is perfectly fine therefore will not do anything about it after the 'fix'...it is booked in tomorrow to have the 'fix' re-checked but they cant guarantee the issue will be resolved and told me if it happens again after tomorrow there is no point in contacting them...very disappointed...
> 
> 
> 
> GingerG - you say that you bought the car on 2nd February but was it new? If it was a new build then I guess that indicates Audi have not included a fix at the manufacture stage. If it was used then when was its built date as this would indicate that it wasn't included as a manufacture fix at that date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My car is 2year old today.
> As you can imagine i was not best pleased when i was told about the garage/cover scenario and was definately not told this when the car was sold to me. It goes back in tomorrow so i will keep you all posted...
Click to expand...

Is this Glasgow Audi? I only ask because I'm dealing with Edinburgh Audi on the same issue who are also part of the Lomond group and couldn't be more helpful. The issue isn't fixed (even after the "fix") but they're treating as a break down now and will be retesting the car again tomorrow after adjusting the rise of the window (it was lowered as part of the fix). I showed the service advisor the video of the fault and how I get in but you need a can of de-icer and a necter like card to cut the ice. Not something I or the misses carry regularly and he laughed and agreed it wasn't right saying it will get fixed somehow although I'm hoping that doesn't mean April/May when the mornings are warmer


----------



## TerryCTR

It wouldn't surprise me if it was glasgow they are utter wankers, that's who i rejected my Mk2 with after they failed to fix the seat sag after the third attempt and scratching the interior plastics during the process.

Edinburgh to date have been night and day better to deal with which is unbelievable given they are part of the same group and I'm sure have the same top guy overseeing them all


----------



## GingerG

No its not Glasgow Audi, i have had previous experiance with them and without bad mouthing lets just say I work 5minutes away from them but would still rather travel 52miles to Perth Audi...
Thanks for your comment about Edinburgh, i will be mentioning that today when i drop the car off...fingers crossed...


----------



## JNW65

I had this problem Monday evenining this week, (i've not used my car over the winter months). I spoke to my local dealer Tuesday, who told me they were aware of an issue because another customer had asked, but no TPI had been issued to them from Audi. I then spoke to Audi UK customer service about it. They said I would hear within 48 hrs. This afternoon the dealer phoned me to book my car in, as Audi had contacted them with the TPI code. The fix involves cutting the seal resting against the glass within the door, (as others have said in this post). Is this a coincidence or are Audi only releasing the fix to dealers as individuals report it to them?


----------



## GingerG

Well the sales guy, service advisor, technician and warranty manager could not be more helpful today...showed them a video of it happening...they acknowledge there is a fault and it needs sorted...they have been working on the car all day and have asked to keep it overnight so no update as yet...


----------



## brittan

JNW65 said:


> Is this a coincidence or are Audi only releasing the fix to dealers as individuals report it to them?


I would not be surprised, Audi have done this before.

The Mk2 RS had an issue with squeaky front brakes. Only those who moaned about it got new discs, calipers and pads even outside the 3 year warranty.


----------



## forthay

GingerG said:


> Well the sales guy, service advisor, technician and warranty manager could not be more helpful today...showed them a video of it happening...they acknowledge there is a fault and it needs sorted...they have been working on the car all day and have asked to keep it overnight so no update as yet...


Brilliant! I get mines back tomorrow, here's hoping.


----------



## PETTS

Update
Earlier this week we had some very heavy rain followed by freezing conditions. As I thought this is too much even for the fix that has been applied. The window was stuck frozen.

When I had the fix done I carried out my own test and soaked the window and had a repeat of the window freezing problem. This was quite an extreme test. The following days and weeks with freezing weather definitely saw an improvement with no re-occurrence of the freezing issue. I always suspected that in extreme conditions where the car has got very wet and then frozen, this would still be a problem.

I still think its definitely worth getting the fix done. However, be aware that if the car gets very wet and then freezes, this will still be a problem. I don't think there is much Audi could do to completely resolve this short of a heater in the door!


----------



## Alan Sl

In terms of design I wonder what the difference is between the mk2 & mark3 windows, we had 2 mk2 roadsters for 6 years and experienced minus 14 temperatures and never had the problems of frozen windows that we do with our mk3. The roadster is parked in the same place and the lowest teperure has only been minus 4 this winter.


----------



## brittan

The difference must be in the material used for the guide that abuts the outside of the glass.

After washing my Mk2 coupe the window would come up wet on the outside at the first use but by the next day the window would come up dry. After washing the Mk3 coupe the window will still come up wet 3 to 4 days after the washing.
Neither car has had the "rain followed by freezing conditions" treatment.

I suspect that there will no fully effective fix unless or until Audi change the guide material to something that does not retain water. Whatever was used in the Mk2 would do!


----------



## GingerG

I went to collect mine yesterday, 2nd fix - this time there has been an adjustment made to the window rather than the seal and i will now have to wait until the next frosty day to find out if it has worked. I was a bit concerned that the window had been dropped slightly in order for the door to still close should it not drop fully with the frost but i've been assured it has been adjusted within the tolerances and i wont hear any wind noise...however when i drove away the door began to rattle so had to about turn and take it back...looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now before i get my wee car back...  Perth Audi are certainly trying to sort this so heres hoping 3rd time lucky...


----------



## forthay

GingerG said:


> I went to collect mine yesterday, 2nd fix - this time there has been an adjustment made to the window rather than the seal and i will now have to wait until the next frosty day to find out if it has worked. I was a bit concerned that the window had been dropped slightly in order for the door to still close should it not drop fully with the frost but i've been assured it has been adjusted within the tolerances and i wont hear any wind noise...however when i drove away the door began to rattle so had to about turn and take it back...looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now before i get my wee car back...  Perth Audi are certainly trying to sort this so heres hoping 3rd time lucky...


Dropping the windows was part of my first fix. Second time they raised ihem back again :?

Have you checked the "quality" of the cut of the seal?


----------



## forthay

So I got my car back Saturday but only had a chance to check the rubber seals today.

Cannot say I'm impressed. It's been left uneven, nicked and gouged in parts. I suspect this is why I cannot see out the window when lowered and raised when wet. And when you see a bad job it's impossible to unsee it.

I don't blame the technician, Audi needs a proper fix.

I'm starting to wish I'd stuck with the frozen windows now. What a palaver.


----------



## GingerG

forthay said:


> GingerG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to collect mine yesterday, 2nd fix - this time there has been an adjustment made to the window rather than the seal and i will now have to wait until the next frosty day to find out if it has worked. I was a bit concerned that the window had been dropped slightly in order for the door to still close should it not drop fully with the frost but i've been assured it has been adjusted within the tolerances and i wont hear any wind noise...however when i drove away the door began to rattle so had to about turn and take it back...looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now before i get my wee car back...  Perth Audi are certainly trying to sort this so heres hoping 3rd time lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping the windows was part of my first fix. Second time they raised ihem back again :?
> 
> Have you checked the "quality" of the cut of the seal?
Click to expand...

Appologies if this sounds daft but by checking the quality of the seal - do you mean this is something i can see just by looking at the window seal...? 
I will be asking exactly what was done to the seal the first time it went in as i haven't been given a definate answer yet...


----------



## forthay

GingerG said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to collect mine yesterday, 2nd fix - this time there has been an adjustment made to the window rather than the seal and i will now have to wait until the next frosty day to find out if it has worked. I was a bit concerned that the window had been dropped slightly in order for the door to still close should it not drop fully with the frost but i've been assured it has been adjusted within the tolerances and i wont hear any wind noise...however when i drove away the door began to rattle so had to about turn and take it back...looks like it will be Monday or Tuesday now before i get my wee car back...  Perth Audi are certainly trying to sort this so heres hoping 3rd time lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping the windows was part of my first fix. Second time they raised ihem back again :?
> 
> Have you checked the "quality" of the cut of the seal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appologies if this sounds daft but by checking the quality of the seal - do you mean this is something i can see just by looking at the window seal...?
> I will be asking exactly what was done to the seal the first time it went in as i haven't been given a definate answer yet...
Click to expand...

Yes you can see the seal they cut. It's in the door recess the window drops into (outer side).

If you sit in the car, look through the drivers window and down into the recess where the window drops into you'll see the seal they cut on the other side of the window (it faces you). After the work mines is uneven, nicked, and gouged.


----------



## GingerG

Well thats me got my wee car back...on collection I asked if I could be shown where about the seal had been trimmed and was advised it was within the door and not something I would see and I have to be honest on looking at it I dont see any difference...advised the window drop has to be to the exact 'mm' or it wont work...did think there was a slight draft on driving home but definately no wind noise so maybe my imagination... heres hoping we have another frosty spell so I can test it out...fingers crossed...


----------



## Pat27

Having had the ' fix' carried out and still having the problem I had contacted my dealer to ask what was next. A week on they hadn't come back to me so I phoned them, their response was ' you will have to defrost the windows, it's a characteristic of the car' I pointed out that our 12 year old Ford Street car doesn't suffer the same problem and I had expected better from Audi but they are adamant there's nothing else they can do !


----------



## GingerG

Pat27 said:


> Having had the ' fix' carried out and still having the problem I had contacted my dealer to ask what was next. A week on they hadn't come back to me so I phoned them, their response was ' you will have to defrost the windows, it's a characteristic of the car' I pointed out that our 12 year old Ford Street car doesn't suffer the same problem and I had expected better from Audi but they are adamant there's nothing else they can do !


Pat27 - have you had 'both' fixes??? I spoke to the technician yesterday who told me they have been advised that if trimming the seal doesn't work then lowering the window is the next option. I have to say im not convinced but until there is another frosty night then i cant argue...
Think Audi need to get their finger out and find out what the problem is...it cant be classed as a characteristic of the car as that would mean every TT would have the problem and they dont...


----------



## Alan Sl

Pat27 said:


> Having had the ' fix' carried out and still having the problem I had contacted my dealer to ask what was next. A week on they hadn't come back to me so I phoned them, their response was ' you will have to defrost the windows, it's a characteristic of the car' I pointed out that our 12 year old Ford Street car doesn't suffer the same problem and I had expected better from Audi but they are adamant there's nothing else they can do !


If this is the attitude of the dealer it is very disappointing. Personally I would contact Audi customer services and see what response you get from them. If no joy I would contact auto express car mag, they have a very good consumer section and might approach Audi directly on you behalf. These seem to be the type of cases they like to get their teeth in to. No car manufacturer likes bad publicity especially when the problem raised is more than a one off and affects many vehicles. They cannot deny this is a one off as you can direct them to this forum where many owners are having this problem.


----------



## Pat27

Not sure about both fixes,but they did say that they had adjusted the door locks! Hopefully Audi will find a fix over the summer.


----------



## Arbalest

GingerG said:


> Pat27 - have you had 'both' fixes??? I spoke to the technician yesterday who told me they have been advised that if trimming the seal doesn't work then lowering the window is the next option. I have to say im not convinced but until there is another frosty night then i cant argue


Really cannot understand how lowering the window can help solve the problem. Has anyone at the dealership explained to you (GingerG) what the reasoning is?
Everyone seems to agree that the problem is caused by the base of the window freezing to the rubber seal within the door recess; so how can varying the window 'drop' alleviate the problem? Granted it might enable the car door to be opened and closed without the window dropping when frozen, but how can it prevent the window freezing to the seal. This would only work if it was the upper window seal, near the roof, that was freezing to the window; but this is not the cause of the problem. By changing the window 'height' I think there is a risk of the window being less airtight which could result in wind noise and even water ingress at the top of the window in harsh weather conditions.
Seems as though they are making it up as they go without having a proper resolution to the problem.


----------



## Alan Sl

Arbalest said:


> GingerG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat27 - have you had 'both' fixes??? I spoke to the technician yesterday who told me they have been advised that if trimming the seal doesn't work then lowering the window is the next option. I have to say im not convinced but until there is another frosty night then i cant argue
> 
> 
> 
> Really cannot understand how lowering the window can help solve the problem. Has anyone at the dealership explained to you (GingerG) what the reasoning is?
> Everyone seems to agree that the problem is caused by the base of the window freezing to the rubber seal within the door recess; so how can varying the window 'drop' alleviate the problem? Granted it might enable the car door to be opened and closed without the window dropping when frozen, but how can it prevent the window freezing to the seal. This would only work if it was the upper window seal, near the roof, that was freezing to the window; but this is not the cause of the problem. By changing the window 'height' I think there is a risk of the window being less airtight which could result in wind noise and even water ingress at the top of the window in harsh weather conditions.
> Seems as though they are making it up as they go without having a proper resolution to the problem.
Click to expand...

I agree cannot see how lowering the window will help. My problem is also the seal inside the door freezing to the glass not the seal at the top of the door.


----------



## KevC

Yeah I don't get it either.

It's physics. When it's cold, the rubber sticks to the glass when there is moisture. Moving the window a bit won't solve that. I'm not even sure the change to the seal does either. It needs a hydrophobic material on the inside edge of the seal or a stronger motor. Mind you I'm mostly alone in that I'm not really sure there's a problem anyway. I get in to mine just fine now I know 'how' to do it. I only had the stuck window the very first time it happened. No problems since. Just takes 30s to put warm water on the window edges, give it a press and the door opens just fine.


----------



## GingerG

Alan Sl said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat27 - have you had 'both' fixes??? I spoke to the technician yesterday who told me they have been advised that if trimming the seal doesn't work then lowering the window is the next option. I have to say im not convinced but until there is another frosty night then i cant argue
> 
> 
> 
> Really cannot understand how lowering the window can help solve the problem. Has anyone at the dealership explained to you (GingerG) what the reasoning is?
> Everyone seems to agree that the problem is caused by the base of the window freezing to the rubber seal within the door recess; so how can varying the window 'drop' alleviate the problem? Granted it might enable the car door to be opened and closed without the window dropping when frozen, but how can it prevent the window freezing to the seal. This would only work if it was the upper window seal, near the roof, that was freezing to the window; but this is not the cause of the problem. By changing the window 'height' I think there is a risk of the window being less airtight which could result in wind noise and even water ingress at the top of the window in harsh weather conditions.
> Seems as though they are making it up as they go without having a proper resolution to the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree cannot see how lowering the window will help. My problem is also the seal inside the door freezing to the glass not the seal at the top of the door.
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you about the adjustment to window but i cannot argue until i have proof it doesn't work and i need frost for that...and knowing my luck it will be Nov/Dec but i have been assured if the issue persists my dealer will take it straight back but admitted they dont know what the next 'fix' would be as they are being directed by Audi. Its Audi that needs to recall all these cars that have issues - i think the dealers are between a rock and a hard place although from what im reading on here some seem to be more helpful than others...
You are correct in saying that the drop of the window is to allow the door to open and close without physically dropping if frosty- advised it pushes against the seal - and yes i cannot see how that will stop the inside seal freezing. 
I can confirm though that there is no wind noise(i am very pernickety) and the cars been power washed and 100% waterproof...time will tell...


----------



## steve_collier21

Maybe the time has come to experiment with a product to reduce the adhesion between ice and glass. A hydrophobic spray? Rain X? Any ideas?


----------



## KevC

steve_collier21 said:


> Maybe the time has come to experiment with a product to reduce the adhesion between ice and glass. A hydrophobic spray? Rain X? Any ideas?


That's pretty much what gummipflege is.


----------



## Arbalest

I've 'gummied' the window seals to within an inch of their lives but still suffered the frozen window problem in cold weather. What I could not do was apply gummi to the seal within the door recess where the problem seems to be.
My glass has also had treatment with GTechnic hydrophobic products (G5 & C2v3) which did not prevent the glass freezing to the seal. Not sure what the answer is, but the Audi fix (TPI 2046167/1) does not seem to be it on the evidence of the postings here. In one instance (see Forthay posting of 6/3) the seal sounds as though it has been 'butchered' in the course of carrying out the fix! All very disappointing on what is otherwise a brilliant car.


----------



## brittan

I never had frozen window, but the car does suffer from persistent wet window and occasional squeaks.

I had a chat with the dealer master tech recently and he said that the 'fix' as per the TPI was rather crude in that it consisted of cutting a way a rubber lip on the outer 'seal'. He added that it's the rubber lip that causes squeaky window and it is also responsible for retaining water. From the posts that say the fix does not work, the seal itself must also retain water.

For the time being I'm just going to monitor things and maybe Audi will be forced to engineer a proper fix. :roll:


----------



## Arbalest

brittan said:


> I never had frozen window,


I put that down to the sub-tropical climate that you enjoy down there in Devon! However it's not all good news as another member on this forum who lives in Plymouth describes it as the 'pothole capital of the northern hemisphere'; so I hope your suspension is in good shape.


----------



## brittan

Arbalest said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never had frozen window,
> 
> 
> 
> I put that down to the sub-tropical climate that you enjoy down there in Devon! However it's not all good news as another member on this forum who lives in Plymouth describes it as the 'pothole capital of the northern hemisphere'; so I hope your suspension is in good shape.
Click to expand...

I put it down to parking the car in the garage, but we have had at least two mild frosts this winter.

Yes, I know j8keith and his views on the pothole front. I actively avoid some roads when driving the TT and at other times drive like I'm navigating a mine field.


----------



## TerryCTR

brittan said:


> For the time being I'm just going to monitor things and maybe Audi will be forced to engineer a proper fix. :roll:


More chance of pigs flying than Audi admitting there is a fault. They may offer a goodwill gesture though as they like to term correcting design fuckups.


----------



## forthay

Arbalest said:


> I've 'gummied' the window seals to within an inch of their lives but still suffered the frozen window problem in cold weather. What I could not do was apply gummi to the seal within the door recess where the problem seems to be.
> My glass has also had treatment with GTechnic hydrophobic products (G5 & C2v3) which did not prevent the glass freezing to the seal. Not sure what the answer is, but the Audi fix (TPI 2046167/1) does not seem to be it on the evidence of the postings here. In one instance (see Forthay posting of 6/3) the seal sounds as though it has been 'butchered' in the course of carrying out the fix! All very disappointing on what is otherwise a brilliant car.


Yup, it looks awful. I wish I'd never noticed. It's not a nice clean cut but that might in part be down to the type of rubber and that it was never really intended to be cut. I'm also not sure if the rubber will now perish quicker given its innards has been exposed.

If I can get a good close up picture I'll post.

Waiting for a return call but I suspect my message for the service guys to call me has been "lost".


----------



## Arbalest

forthay said:


> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've 'gummied' the window seals to within an inch of their lives but still suffered the frozen window problem in cold weather. What I could not do was apply gummi to the seal within the door recess where the problem seems to be.
> My glass has also had treatment with GTechnic hydrophobic products (G5 & C2v3) which did not prevent the glass freezing to the seal. Not sure what the answer is, but the Audi fix (TPI 2046167/1) does not seem to be it on the evidence of the postings here. In one instance (see Forthay posting of 6/3) the seal sounds as though it has been 'butchered' in the course of carrying out the fix! All very disappointing on what is otherwise a brilliant car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it looks awful. I wish I'd never noticed. It's not a nice clean cut but that might in part be down to the type of rubber and that it was never really intended to be cut. I'm also not sure if the rubber will now perish quicker given its innards has been exposed.
> 
> If I can get a good close up picture I'll post.
> 
> Waiting for a return call but I suspect my message for the service guys to call me has been "lost".
Click to expand...

I would be very interested to see a close up picture of the seal if that is possible.
Certainly think you should pursue matters if you do not get a return call. It might be an idea to ask if the cars currently being built incorporate a new design of seal to overcome the known frozen window problem. Surely Audi cannot be churning out new cars with a known defect for which they have assigned a TPI.
If a new design of seal is now being used in manufacture then why not request that this be fitted to your car, under warranty, to both rectify the original problem and also to make good the seal that they have damaged by carrying out the fix. Please keep us updated with any developments.


----------



## Alan Sl

Arbalest said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbalest said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've 'gummied' the window seals to within an inch of their lives but still suffered the frozen window problem in cold weather. What I could not do was apply gummi to the seal within the door recess where the problem seems to be.
> My glass has also had treatment with GTechnic hydrophobic products (G5 & C2v3) which did not prevent the glass freezing to the seal. Not sure what the answer is, but the Audi fix (TPI 2046167/1) does not seem to be it on the evidence of the postings here. In one instance (see Forthay posting of 6/3) the seal sounds as though it has been 'butchered' in the course of carrying out the fix! All very disappointing on what is otherwise a brilliant car.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it looks awful. I wish I'd never noticed. It's not a nice clean cut but that might in part be down to the type of rubber and that it was never really intended to be cut. I'm also not sure if the rubber will now perish quicker given its innards has been exposed.
> 
> If I can get a good close up picture I'll post.
> 
> Waiting for a return call but I suspect my message for the service guys to call me has been "lost".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be very interested to see a close up picture of the seal if that is possible.
> Certainly think you should pursue matters if you do not get a return call. It might be an idea to ask if the cars currently being built incorporate a new design of seal to overcome the known frozen window problem. Surely Audi cannot be churning out new cars with a known defect for which they have assigned a TPI.
> If a new design of seal is now being used in manufacture then why not request that this be fitted to your car, under warranty, to both rectify the original problem and also to make good the seal that they have damaged by carrying out the fix. Please keep us updated with any developments.
Click to expand...

My TTR was built in August 2016 and has the frozen window problem, so any new design change would have to be very recent. Given that Audi's track record of rectifying design/material issues is not good. Those of us who had mk2 TT's will recall the sagging seat issues and the length of time taken to satisfactorily resolve this. I cannot see this matter being resolved any time soon sadly, I hope I am wrong. For those mk3 owners who don't know about the sagging seats saga have a look on the mk 2 section of this forum.


----------



## GingerG

As well as my own mk3 which is now 2year old, I also know someone at work with the same model registered Jan 17 and he is having the same problem with the windows so looks like Audi are not doing much at the manufacture stage...


----------



## mackem47

Had my car in for 19000 mile service today at Carlisle Audi. Usual excellent service and ustomer care. A4 estate as courtesy car.Mentioned windows issue in cold weather. Audi have issued a decontamination kit as the fix. Any idea what this does. Surely the fix has to be more than a clean! Anyway all went well and car given clean bill of health.


----------



## F1_STAR

Always has been a problem with the VAG range, so nothing new there. First happened on my 2011 Sirocco which uses the same frame less system as on the TT. Also happened on my x 2 MK3's

I know on a premium car it's not acceptable, but Audi don't seem to be too fussed to do anything about it - yet. Gumi might be the product that Audi may be using (or there own brand - if they have developed one) to lubricate the door seals...


----------



## bainsyboy

I have never had problems with the window on the mk3.. My mk2 and mk1 tt would freeze though but always managed to open the door.. Is this now not the case with the mk3


----------



## F1_STAR

bainsyboy said:


> I have never had problems with the window on the mk3.. My mk2 and mk1 tt would freeze though but always managed to open the door.. Is this now not the case with the mk3


Your very fortunate then.


----------



## forthay

I had the original fix of cutting the rubber seal by Audi as I mentioned earlier in the thread. The result looked awful when you looked at the seals when sitting in the car. The master technition has now confirmed the seals have been ruined and they need to be replaced so the cars going back in for 2days. I wish I stuck with the frozen windows, no pun intended.

The only good news is im slowly working through the entire Audi range in loaner cars.


----------



## brittan

forthay said:


> I had the original fix of cutting the rubber seal by Audi as I mentioned earlier in the thread. The result looked awful when you looked at the seals when sitting in the car. The master technician has now confirmed the seals have been ruined and they need to be replaced so the cars going back in for 2days. I wish I stuck with the frozen windows, no pun intended.


I've not had the frozen window but they do come up wet for a couple of days after being in the rain or having been washed and garaged. The dealer offered this fix but, after the master tech described what the TPI tells them to do, I declined.
I've offered some feedback to Audi customer service that this 'fix' is a complete bodge rather than a properly engineered solution. Somehow I doubt they will listen though . . . :roll:


----------



## JNW65

I also had the car booked in for the 'fix'. I was discouraged to have it done by the dealer, because it was a bodge, ( in his words).Decided not to and put up with it.


----------



## Arbalest

JNW65 said:


> I also had the car booked in for the 'fix'. I was discouraged to have it done by the dealer, because it was a bodge, ( in his words).Decided not to and put up with it.


I too had booked for this fix to be carried out at the time of my first annual service. However after reading on this forum that the fix, in most cases, does not cure the problem and also forthay's experiences of a butchered window seal I decided not to go ahead; despite assurances from the service engineer that the fix would leave no visible effects.
Mind you I was assured at the same time that the software updates they were going to apply would have absolutely no effects on the car's memory. In fact the long term trip memory was wiped clean by the updates!


----------



## bainsyboy

Sods law...went to get in the car this morning after a night shift and the window seemed to have stuck to the top seal of the door...door managed to open though...looks like Audi cannot do windows yet again


----------



## bonkeydave

Been a while since i have posted, thought i would give an update on this fix Audi did in February of this year on my TT roadster.

I have seen all the other posts of people having the fix done but makes no difference, anyway my fun experience this morning :

So first real cold day of the winter ( nearly ) in the North West of the UK. Go out this morning to the car at 7am - was not that cold being honest but yes cars all had thin layer of ice on them. Opened drivers door and low and behold, the same crap problem; window trying to move and then gets stuck in the up position so you cant shut the door. Started the car and let it warm up, bit of warm water on the window and it started to move with some help from screwdriver in the lock. Then the usual dead locks got stuck. Sorted it in the end, so thats a wasted 40 minutes this morning. Gave up and come in as my wife had drove off in the 4x4 as she was going to be late for work.

Been on the phone to audi again, not happy; car is booked in AGAIN later this month for something i was assured was fixed earlier this year.

Just thought i would give you an update, the fix has sort of made zero difference....

dave


----------



## ZephyR2

Yeah quite a heavy frost this morning but my wife got in her Mini convertible straight away. So BMW can do frameless windows. Although her boot was frozen up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icehot

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah quite a heavy frost this morning but my wife got in her Mini convertible straight away. So BMW can do frameless windows. Although her boot was frozen up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I never had this problem with my 235i.... pretty annoying for a "premium" manufacturer.


----------



## forthay

bonkeydave said:


> Been a while since i have posted, thought i would give an update on this fix Audi did in February of this year on my TT roadster.
> 
> I have seen all the other posts of people having the fix done but makes no difference, anyway my fun experience this morning :
> 
> So first real cold day of the winter ( nearly ) in the North West of the UK. Go out this morning to the car at 7am - was not that cold being honest but yes cars all had thin layer of ice on them. Opened drivers door and low and behold, the same crap problem; window trying to move and then gets stuck in the up position so you cant shut the door. Started the car and let it warm up, bit of warm water on the window and it started to move with some help from screwdriver in the lock. Then the usual dead locks got stuck. Sorted it in the end, so thats a wasted 40 minutes this morning. Gave up and come in as my wife had drove off in the 4x4 as she was going to be late for work.
> 
> Been on the phone to audi again, not happy; car is booked in AGAIN later this month for something i was assured was fixed earlier this year.
> 
> Just thought i would give you an update, the fix has sort of made zero difference....
> 
> dave


Let us know how you get on. Surely Audi can come with a proper fix at some point other than waiting until spring to come round again. In the meantime I've got my de-icer and Nectar card by the front door.


----------



## Alan Sl

Had the usual frozen windows on my TTR this morning but with a difference. To cut a long story short, despite pulling out fuses etc couldn't close the door even when the temperature warmed up.

Audi assist couldn't fix it either, so they have taken it away on the back of a low loader having strapped the door down to stop it opening whilst in transit. I suspect the regulator has gone as the passenger window will not wind down using the driver side switch though it will wind down using the passenger switch.

Really disappointed that this happens and there appears no fix either. I never had this problem on my previous 2 mk2 roadsters.


----------



## ajacques

Relatively new TT owner here, I have read through this thread and others but cannot make out if this frozen window situation affects coups and roadsters or just the coupe ? just trying to make sure I am fully prepared of any potential winter problems !
Many thanks


----------



## Alan Sl

ajacques said:


> Relatively new TT owner here, I have read through this thread and others but cannot make out if this frozen window situation affects coups and roadsters or just the coupe ? just trying to make sure I am fully prepared of any potential winter problems !
> Many thanks


My motor is a roadster


----------



## KevC

ajacques said:


> Relatively new TT owner here, I have read through this thread and others but cannot make out if this frozen window situation affects coups and roadsters or just the coupe ? just trying to make sure I am fully prepared of any potential winter problems !
> Many thanks


Both because it's mainly to do with the bottom edge of the window freezing to the moisture on or below the rubber seal. It also happens to a lesser extent on the top edge.


----------



## ChadW

Had this on all my previous mk1 and 2 TTs but was always able to open and close the door. Window reset was usually needed afterwards though. The previous mk3 was a weekend car so never had to get in and out whilst frosty.

But this morning with the new TTS I found that I could easily open the door but could not close it straight away after starting engine to warm up the interior then getting back out to scrape the front windscreen. Once finished I could then close it as normal but something to watch out for if the mornings get any colder over the next few months.


----------



## daddow

Went out to Audi yesterday and the new out of the box TTS had a window partly down leaking rain, told the salesman not bothered.


----------



## Edinburra

daddow said:


> Went out to Audi yesterday and the new out of the box TTS had a window partly down leaking rain, told the salesman not bothered.


Which caring dealer was this?


----------



## 90TJM

A bit annoying that this issue was not sorted out before the Mk3 was launched.Our Mini and next doors Z4 dont suffer from this yet have similar windows.I had to use warmer water this morning as it was colder but it did the trick.


----------



## Alan Sl

I have reluctantly agreed to have by door seals "modified" to try and resolve the freezing window issue. I really couldn't face having a lottery each morning in trying to get in to the TTR between now and March.

Unfortunately where the car is parked it is in a shaded area that gets little sun throughout the day this time of year. So I will report back when the temperature drops. At least the door cards have been refitted with out rattles.


----------



## LDNTT

After several separate occasions of the door not shutting over the past few days on my 2016 roadster and being late for work I had 2 solutions, one seems ok the other has worked perfectly:

1. It seems that despite using the card and warming the car up all power seems to have gone from the door...the solution for me, weird but its worked has been to do the card, warm the car up a little and then manually reach down and flip the catch for the lock in the inside part of the door closed and then hold interior handles open and it seems to reset the lock and windows work again....success

2. I have just traded the car in today for a 2017 Mercedes as cant take any more of Audis shit customer service and an unreliable practically new car (the turbo blew at 5K and constant rattles around the car)

Oli


----------



## Alan Sl

LDNTT said:



> After several separate occasions of the door not shutting over the past few days on my 2016 roadster and being late for work I had 2 solutions, one seems ok the other has worked perfectly:
> 
> 1. It seems that despite using the card and warming the car up all power seems to have gone from the door...the solution for me, weird but its worked has been to do the card, warm the car up a little and then manually reach down and flip the catch for the lock in the inside part of the door closed and then hold interior handles open and it seems to reset the lock and windows work again....success
> 
> 2. I have just traded the car in today for a 2017 Mercedes as cant take any more of Audis shit customer service and an unreliable practically new car (the turbo blew at 5K and constant rattles around the car)
> 
> Oli


Sorry to hear that you have felt it necessary to replace your car, though I don't blame you. As previously mentioned I have just had the seals modified, so it will be interesting to see if it works when the temperature drops. It it doesn't work I am not sure what I can do next as I don't want to take a massive hit on the TTR and part ex it for something else. I hate the thought of not knowing whether or not I will be able to drive the car each morning between and March.


----------



## KevC

The key is not to pull the door open if the window hasn't dropped. You only need to press the glass along the bottom to crack the ice seal for it to be able to do that. I'm not sure why it's such a big deal really. If you 'force' the door open without the window dropping then it won't close again.


----------



## Pat27

Its quite staggering that Audi can not find a fix for this - I wonder if anyone from Audi ever reads this forum?


----------



## Edinburra

Pat27 said:


> Its quite staggering that Audi can not find a fix for this - I wonder if anyone from Audi ever reads this forum?


+1


----------



## Alan Sl

KevC said:


> The key is not to pull the door open if the window hasn't dropped. You only need to press the glass along the bottom to crack the ice seal for it to be able to do that. I'm not sure why it's such a big deal really. If you 'force' the door open without the window dropping then it won't close again.


The issue is with the lower seal in the door panel, not the seal where the glass meets the door. When the door won't open you cannot get into the car so it is totally useless that is why it is a big deal trust me.


----------



## Alan Sl

Pat27 said:


> Its quite staggering that Audi can not find a fix for this - I wonder if anyone from Audi ever reads this forum?


I raised an issue with Audi customer services about problems with my other Audi (not a TT) I mentioned that the fault had been raised directly with Audi customer services on many occasions by other customers. The guy stated this was news to him. I suggested that he looked at the forum and read the 150 plus posts. He basically implied that they were unreliable and weren't worth considering, which is a pity given all the informative information they contain.


----------



## Pat27

Last time I spoke to the customer services I wasn't convinced the lady knew what a car was !


----------



## forthay

Alan Sl said:


> Pat27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its quite staggering that Audi can not find a fix for this - I wonder if anyone from Audi ever reads this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> I raised an issue with Audi customer services about problems with my other Audi (not a TT) I mentioned that the fault had been raised directly with Audi customer services on many occasions by other customers. The guy stated this was news to him. I suggested that he looked at the forum and read the 150 plus posts. He basically implied that they were unreliable and weren't worth considering, which is a pity given all the informative information they contain.
Click to expand...

It might have been news to him but they have a TPI on this. Although granted the fix doesn't work.

I raised it too again with Audi UK but not holding out too much hope.


----------



## Alan Sl

forthay said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its quite staggering that Audi can not find a fix for this - I wonder if anyone from Audi ever reads this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> I raised an issue with Audi customer services about problems with my other Audi (not a TT) I mentioned that the fault had been raised directly with Audi customer services on many occasions by other customers. The guy stated this was news to him. I suggested that he looked at the forum and read the 150 plus posts. He basically implied that they were unreliable and weren't worth considering, which is a pity given all the informative information they contain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might have been news to him but they have a TPI on this. Although granted the fix doesn't work.
> 
> I raised it too again with Audi UK but not holding out too much hope.
Click to expand...

Sorry if I didn't make it clear the fault referred to was on my other Audi,I was trying say Audi customer services don't read the forums for the reason stated - which incidently there is currently no fix either!


----------



## Alan Sl

I don't want to tempt providence but since the window rubber seals have been modified my car has been completely frozen over 3 times. Once the windows were defrosted with a little warm water the windows dropped perfectly and I was able to get in to the car. Pre modification this would not have been possible. Fingers crossed the problem is now sorted.


----------



## forthay

Alan Sl said:


> I don't want to tempt providence but since the window rubber seals have been modified my car has been completely frozen over 3 times. Once the windows were defrosted with a little warm water the windows dropped perfectly and I was able to get in to the car. Pre modification this would not have been possible. Fingers crossed the problem is now sorted.


I'd say that's an improvement but not sorted. What would you do if you didn't have the option to heat some water?

My other half refuses to drive my TT during the winter because she's concerned she'll get caught out one evening.

I think Audi need to find a proper solution.


----------



## Pat27

+1


----------



## Alan Sl

forthay said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to tempt providence but since the window rubber seals have been modified my car has been completely frozen over 3 times. Once the windows were defrosted with a little warm water the windows dropped perfectly and I was able to get in to the car. Pre modification this would not have been possible. Fingers crossed the problem is now sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's an improvement but not sorted. What would you do if you didn't have the option to heat some water?
> 
> My other half refuses to drive my TT during the winter because she's concerned she'll get caught out one evening.
> 
> I think Audi need to find a proper solution.
Click to expand...

If I didn't have access to warm water I would use a can of de-icer. It just happens that I prefer warm water.

Incidentally my Q5 was frozen up also and the windows wouldn't budge. Whilst I appreciate that it is not necessary for the windows to move to enter the vehicle. The point here is that all windows will freeze up with a build up of ice on the outside of the window it's not a design fault just a fact of life. This has happened with cars for as long as I can remember which is a long time. The problem I had is that the lower inner door seals freezing up due to a build up of water presumably due to not being able to drain away inside the door and despite defrosting the windows they still would not budge.

I totally understand the reluctantance to use the car during the winter months, I am still at the stage myself and haven't got 100% faith that the problem won't reoccur in the future.


----------



## ZephyR2

forthay said:


> I'd say that's an improvement but not sorted. What would you do if you didn't have the option to heat some water?
> 
> My other half refuses to drive my TT during the winter because she's concerned she'll get caught out one evening.


I guess if I was away from home and needed some warm water on the windows I could pee on them. 
And with that in mind I can quite see why your other half doesn't want to get involved. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair

My car has been frozen 2 or 3 times over the last couple of weeks and touch wood no problems with the windows so far, even when they were covered in ice. I keep de-icer in the boot so I can get to it without having to open the doors if I need to in case I get stuck somewhere where there is no warm water.


----------



## Alan Sl

debonair said:


> My car has been frozen 2 or 3 times over the last couple of weeks and touch wood no problems with the windows so far, even when they were covered in ice. I keep de-icer in the boot so I can get to it without having to open the doors if I need to in case I get stuck somewhere where there is no warm water.


With your TT being newer than mine (mine is a 2016 model) I wonder if Audi have changed the seals on the latest models?


----------



## Pat27

It would be interesting if someone could look up the part numbers.


----------



## brittan

I will post the number and a picture of the complete seal later.


----------



## brittan

The part number of the seal for the RH door is 8S0 837 478 B. That's for a coupé, not sure if a roadster is different.

The red arrow points to the main seal, the top edge of which you can see from outside. The green arrow points to the lower seal, the one that is removed by the TIP. Both are rubber with a "furry" finish.









An end -on view. The red arrow points to the rubber 'seal' which is the main part you see from outside. The green arrow points to the lower seal; it's easy to see that it forms a channel that collects water and there are no drain holes along the length of the plastic strip to which it is bonded. The orange line shows where the lower seal is cut off.


----------



## rollotoo

Hi all, Firstly I really wish peolple on these forums would stick to the original question asked. Introducing other issues just confuses things and means you have to plough through totally irrelavent posts that have nothing to do with the initial question. If you have another issue please raise it seperately, it makes so much sense. In addition if you have no real input to resolve the problem raised just don't say anything. Nothing worrse than trying to find a resolution for a prolem and having to wade through a load of content that has no baring on the original question. So the original question was about frozen windows: OK, there seems to be a number of issues here, on all vehicles when there is a heavy frost the door seals will freeze and make it difficult to open the doors, the TT is no different. The particular issue with the Audi TT and maybe other cars with frameless windows is that the window automatically drops a few millimeters when the door is opened and automatically raises when the door is shut. If the window doesn't drop down there is a potential that the door will be difficult to shut or the window may break when shutting the door. I had a Audi TT MK2 in 2008 and during the 3 years I had it I had no problems with frozen windows, even through a very harsh winter in 2010/11. I now have an AUDI TT Mk3 and during this last very cold period (Decermber 2022) I suffered a problem in that when I opened the drivers door, yes the door seals were frozen and the door was difficult to open, but once open the drivers door window struggled to drop as it should. Eventually it stoppped trying to drop and I thought a fuse had blown. (Fuse 25 for the drivers door by the way). The door would not shut and I could not lock the car. As it happens the fuse was OK and I presume that the system had gone into some sort of protection mode. Once I put the fuse back in and applied LUKE warm water to free up the side windows thus defroting the upper seal and pressumablbly any seal inside the door, the window operated as it should. So my recommendation is that when there is a frost, apply copious LUKE warm water to your side windows before opening any doors to free up the seals and enable the drop down function to operate as it should. I can't see any "fix" Audi will be able to come up with to overcome what is essentially a force of nature. Hope this was usful.


----------



## Jon’s

Had same issue last week. Used plenty of warm water on door seal prior to opening and had no issue.


----------



## b1ggles

rollotoo said:


> Hi all, Firstly I really wish peolple on these forums would stick to the original question asked. Introducing other issues just confuses things and means you have to plough through totally irrelavent posts that have nothing to do with the initial question. If you have another issue please raise it seperately, it makes so much sense. In addition if you have no real input to resolve the problem raised just don't say anything. Nothing worrse than trying to find a resolution for a prolem and having to wade through a load of content that has no baring on the original question. So the original question was about frozen windows: OK, there seems to be a number of issues here, on all vehicles when there is a heavy frost the door seals will freeze and make it difficult to open the doors, the TT is no different. The particular issue with the Audi TT and maybe other cars with frameless windows is that the window automatically drops a few millimeters when the door is opened and automatically raises when the door is shut. If the window doesn't drop down there is a potential that the door will be difficult to shut or the window may break when shutting the door. I had a Audi TT MK2 in 2008 and during the 3 years I had it I had no problems with frozen windows, even through a very harsh winter in 2010/11. I now have an AUDI TT Mk3 and during this last very cold period (Decermber 2022) I suffered a problem in that when I opened the drivers door, yes the door seals were frozen and the door was difficult to open, but once open the drivers door window struggled to drop as it should. Eventually it stoppped trying to drop and I thought a fuse had blown. (Fuse 25 for the drivers door by the way). The door would not shut and I could not lock the car. As it happens the fuse was OK and I presume that the system had gone into some sort of protection mode. Once I put the fuse back in and applied LUKE warm water to free up the side windows thus defroting the upper seal and pressumablbly any seal inside the door, the window operated as it should. So my recommendation is that when there is a frost, apply copious LUKE warm water to your side windows before opening any doors to free up the seals and enable the drop down function to operate as it should. I can't see any "fix" Audi will be able to come up with to overcome what is essentially a force of nature. Hope this was usful.


Lol, not as confusing as why someone would sign up to criticise a thread that died five years ago when there is a perfectly good current discussion on the same topic which contains all the info in your post


----------



## Hoggy

rollotoo said:


> Hi all, Firstly I really wish peolple on these forums would stick to the original question asked. Introducing other issues just confuses things and means you have to plough through totally irrelavent posts that have nothing to do with the initial question. If you have another issue please raise it seperately, it makes so much sense. In addition if you have no real input to resolve the problem raised just don't say anything. Nothing worrse than trying to find a resolution for a prolem and having to wade through a load of content that has no baring on the original question. So the original question was about frozen windows: OK, there seems to be a number of issues here, on all vehicles when there is a heavy frost the door seals will freeze and make it difficult to open the doors, the TT is no different. The particular issue with the Audi TT and maybe other cars with frameless windows is that the window automatically drops a few millimeters when the door is opened and automatically raises when the door is shut. If the window doesn't drop down there is a potential that the door will be difficult to shut or the window may break when shutting the door. I had a Audi TT MK2 in 2008 and during the 3 years I had it I had no problems with frozen windows, even through a very harsh winter in 2010/11. I now have an AUDI TT Mk3 and during this last very cold period (Decermber 2022) I suffered a problem in that when I opened the drivers door, yes the door seals were frozen and the door was difficult to open, but once open the drivers door window struggled to drop as it should. Eventually it stoppped trying to drop and I thought a fuse had blown. (Fuse 25 for the drivers door by the way). The door would not shut and I could not lock the car. As it happens the fuse was OK and I presume that the system had gone into some sort of protection mode. Once I put the fuse back in and applied LUKE warm water to free up the side windows thus defroting the upper seal and pressumablbly any seal inside the door, the window operated as it should. So my recommendation is that when there is a frost, apply copious LUKE warm water to your side windows before opening any doors to free up the seals and enable the drop down function to operate as it should. I can't see any "fix" Audi will be able to come up with to overcome what is essentially a force of nature. Hope this was usful.



Hi, A lot of unnecessary words to criticise/ explain something that has already been thoroughly discussed /explained.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

Gosh. To think some people may have gone off topic, or even introduced banter into a thread. 😀


----------



## No-Brakes

Lower the windows before locking car.


----------



## madsamuri

I was having this problem so I kept a tin of de-icer in the boot and sprayed the seals around the window left of 2 mins and it seemed to work. before that I had to help the window down with my hand on the glass then back up not the best. I have now cleared a space in the garage.


----------



## Bfince

Has anyone tried silicone mould release spray between glass and rubber/velvet seals? Most of the time the window stuck in mirror triangle, and a thin credit card helps but really thinking about applying some silicone lube.


----------

